# FREE REPLACEMENT OF FAULTY INSTRUMENT CLUSTER



## miller (Mar 5, 2009)

Just had my tt into the main dealers yesterday with an esp warning light problem only to be told that I also had a fault with the instrument cluster. Apparantly this is a problem with tt's and audi are replacing any faulty ones free of charge for the lifetime of the car. The cost should be £800!!! I didn't realise there was any problem with mine apart from fuel level never showing a true reading (showed full for over 100 miles and half full when empty). Now the dash has been replaced it seems to be giving a true reading.
So if anyone is experiencing any instrument problems it would be worth taking it in for a check.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Has been like this for a while now thanks to a campaign started on this site and BBC Watchdog.


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum 

We have had a thread running on this since 2003, all have been replaced FOC for years


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Hello and welcome to the forum


----------



## mkay99 (Feb 5, 2009)

Do audi replace dashpods FOC regardless? As in age or warranty etc?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

mkay99 said:


> Do audi replace dashpods FOC regardless? As in age or warranty etc?


Yes :roll:


----------

